# For any gun folks who do Fake Book



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Somebody hooked me up to join this gun buying..selling and swapping place. Looks fairly interesting.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/111165592390411/


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Nahw, I think FB is the wrong place to mention anything about peashooters and the like. I already have too many stalkers (ex-inlaws) following me eveywhere.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

F/B and Twitter,wast of my time!


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Putting anything, (concerning preps), on facebook, or other social media sites, is a direct violation of OPSEC, IMO.


----------



## randy grider (Nov 2, 2012)

Any search on facebook will turn up thousands of gun trading sites. I have purchased guns from people on these, but you gotta be carefull. best to meet in a public place, like wal -mart parking lot. I would never do a trade at my home, as it could be a setup to rob you.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Got kin who have sold a couple on this one. He claims they buy about anything and aint picky on the prices.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I use face book, not to post personal stuff (my picture is nowhere to be found on FB), but to interact with fellow veterans, military history groups here and abroad, and also belong to a few gun collector groups, such as Old Gun and Rimfire Collector.

I would never buy or sell firearms there, though.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I've seen them but I've never purchased anything. Those people on the book of face are not a good mentality. The ones I saw usually say meet at local gun store for transfer. They're watching.


----------

